# pompano regulations



## fish4fish

are there any size or bag limits for pompano?


----------



## Smally

As far as I can tell there is no size or bag limit for pompano. 

This is the link to size & catch limits for NC saltwater species. I don't see any mention of Pompano so I guess it's wide open although I can't be 100% on that. 

On a side note, I understand that the size limit for speckled trout is getting ready to go up to 14". And I believe that is effective Oct 5th. If it were me, I would just ask the folks running the local bait & tackle shop, they will prolly be in the know.


----------



## fish4fish

thanks. I'm pretty sure its the 5th too.


----------



## granddaddy

*Fish size and limits*

Smally, the link to the saltwater fish limits you gave state that the limit for 
puppy drum is only 1 fish a day. Is this correct? I have read post
from fishermen that they have caught and kept 6 per day. I am going to the 
coast in the morning (Mon) and want to fish for pups. but only 1 can
be retained is crazy. Please reply.

Granddaddy


----------



## HStew

All states do not have the same regulations for any and all fish and game!!!


----------



## Smally

I believe that is current. I can assure you can't keep 6. I know some states allow 2/day but I've never heard of 6. And as far as that being crazy, well it would be nice to take 6 home, but I really don't think it was all that long ago that Redfish (puppy drum) were almost completely fished out. It's the 1 & 2 a day bag limits that we have to thank for being able to catch any @ all, so I don't mind it.


----------



## granddaddy

Thanks for the feed back. I agree with you that restricting more than 1 will
be OK if it brings back drum fishing. I have no problem with that.

Also, the 6 fish that I quoted from a fisherman was 3 each for he and his wife
in South Carolina where the limit is 3 per day.


----------



## obxrules

There are no limit's that I can find on pompano. Here on the Outer Banks you can have 1 drum per day for each licensed person fishing. Also if you have a child under 16 who does not require a license they can have 1 also. The slot is 18" to 27" anything under 18 or over 27 has to be put back. Also the speckled trout size limit does increase to 14" as of midnight October 5th. Hope this helps.


----------

